# Raining here In Oregon and the crew don't like it



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the sheep crew. Holed up in new sheep shed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2013)

They may be unhappy but at least they are comfortable.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 27, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They may be unhappy but at least they are comfortable.


Yup, they look like they are glad to be in there


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

*Are those Barbados or American?

Either way they are beautiful! I love that breed. *


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

American I think. Thats what I was told anyway.  Now that I have them I'm thinking I want to go towards dorper. I wonder what a dorper ewe would turn out crossed with my ram?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

they are beautiful 

They look huge.. are they?


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

They are not that large. Pretty small really. The ewes are as tall as a big lab. Soaking wet my biggest ewe is around 75 pounds or so.
The ram may be around 90 or so.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

They look so huge. They are very beautiful. How are they as far as hardiness? temperament?


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 28, 2013)

They are quite hardy. 
But they are not friendly and do not have any desire to get close to you.
I have to gather them in a catch pen and corner them in order to do standard maint.
But thats when the size thing is nice. 
If they were much bigger this would be an issue
I am going to build a chute to push em into so that I can give shots without having to manhandle em too much.


----------

